# July Contest - ASHOP



## AnaSCI (Jul 2, 2017)

*JULY CONTEST - SPONSORED BY: ALINSHOP​*
*CONTEST: A post # has been chosen - Whoever lands on that post # is the WINNER!!​*
*JULY CONTEST RULES​*
*1) You MUST have at least 50 QUALITY posts to be able to enter the contest.
2) You are only allowed to make 3 POSTS in the thread per day and the posts cannot be back-to-back. You must let at least one other member make a post before posting again.
3) NO nudity is allowed in pictures posted in the contest. Please keep that type of content in the Adult Forum.
4) Any person(s) caught breaking the rules will be banned from the present contest and will also be disqualified from the following contest next month!!*


*JULY CONTEST PRIZE(S)​*
*$300 ORDER OFFERED BY ALINSHOP!!​*
*Disclaimer: Please be sure to check the laws in your respected country before entering contests. AnaSCI.org, it's staff and/or it's sponsors will not be held liable for any wrong doings that you partake in. All AnaSCI Sponsors are operating in countries where it is legal to partake in the businesses that they do.*


----------



## ProFIT (Jul 2, 2017)

:sSig_number1:


----------



## IRONFIST (Jul 2, 2017)

in for the win!


----------



## ProFIT (Jul 2, 2017)

:second:


----------



## IRONFIST (Jul 2, 2017)

number 2 for the day.


----------



## AGGRO (Jul 3, 2017)

1


----------



## IRONFIST (Jul 3, 2017)

last one for the day.


----------



## AnaSCI (Jul 3, 2017)

Doesn't look like anyone wants to be a part of the contest this month


----------



## squatster (Jul 3, 2017)

1
hopefully ever one is just out celebrating with family. 
Alin has some great stuff - you can get a lot of tabs for $300


----------



## IRONFIST (Jul 4, 2017)

1


----------



## squatster (Jul 4, 2017)

2


----------



## IRONFIST (Jul 4, 2017)

numero dos


----------



## ProFIT (Jul 4, 2017)

:sSig_woohoo2:


----------



## squatster (Jul 4, 2017)

3rd for the day
come on guys
hopefully tomorrow more people will be back on


----------



## ProFIT (Jul 4, 2017)

:sFi_boink3::3some::beating:


----------



## lycan Venom (Jul 4, 2017)

1st... OMG it's back to the fun again! I look foward to posting daily even more now. Hell yeah, thank you Alin!


----------



## aon1 (Jul 4, 2017)

Can always use more gear


----------



## squatster (Jul 4, 2017)

1
now we are starting I hope


----------



## ProFIT (Jul 4, 2017)

:sFun_tease2:


----------



## squatster (Jul 4, 2017)

2 2


----------



## ProFIT (Jul 4, 2017)

:sFun_TVtrouble:


----------



## squatster (Jul 5, 2017)

3
I waited for ever for you ProFIT to post yours up so I could get my 3rd and final one in for the night.
We are still missing a few thousand members on this contest.
Come on guys - get in here and play
you can't win if you don't play


----------



## LuKiFeR (Jul 5, 2017)

1


----------



## lycan Venom (Jul 5, 2017)

1


----------



## squatster (Jul 5, 2017)

1


----------



## ProFIT (Jul 5, 2017)

squatster said:


> 3
> I waited for ever for you ProFIT to post yours up so I could get my 3rd and final one in for the night.



:victory1:


----------



## lycan Venom (Jul 5, 2017)

2


----------



## IRONFIST (Jul 5, 2017)

first for the day.


----------



## ProFIT (Jul 5, 2017)

:sAng_banghead2:


----------



## lycan Venom (Jul 5, 2017)

3rd


----------



## ProFIT (Jul 5, 2017)

:sFi_chucks:


----------



## IRONFIST (Jul 6, 2017)

numero dos


----------



## fatboybbw (Jul 6, 2017)

Number 1


----------



## squatster (Jul 6, 2017)

1


----------



## IRONFIST (Jul 6, 2017)

1


----------



## squatster (Jul 6, 2017)

2


----------



## IRONFIST (Jul 6, 2017)

dos


----------



## lycan Venom (Jul 6, 2017)

1


----------



## IRONFIST (Jul 6, 2017)

3


----------



## AGGRO (Jul 6, 2017)

Where's psych with the cool memes?


----------



## squatster (Jul 6, 2017)

3
were is psych?
This is strange


----------



## MightyJohn (Jul 7, 2017)

A


----------



## lycan Venom (Jul 7, 2017)

2


----------



## AGGRO (Jul 7, 2017)

2


----------



## squatster (Jul 7, 2017)

1
mighty johhn
Good to see you brotha


----------



## lycan Venom (Jul 7, 2017)

3


----------



## aon1 (Jul 7, 2017)

1


----------



## IRONFIST (Jul 7, 2017)

1


----------



## MightyJohn (Jul 8, 2017)

#


----------



## AGGRO (Jul 8, 2017)

11


----------



## squatster (Jul 8, 2017)

1


----------



## IRONFIST (Jul 8, 2017)

1


----------



## lycan Venom (Jul 9, 2017)

1st


----------



## IRONFIST (Jul 9, 2017)

2


----------



## squatster (Jul 9, 2017)

2


----------



## IRONFIST (Jul 9, 2017)

1


----------



## AR-15 (Jul 9, 2017)

Damn just got my internet back!!!!....AR....


----------



## squatster (Jul 9, 2017)

1
ar brotha- i emailed you also to get back here- read them rules ANDDDD
 put you numbers up man


----------



## IRONFIST (Jul 10, 2017)

1


----------



## lycan Venom (Jul 10, 2017)

1


----------



## AR-15 (Jul 10, 2017)

1


----------



## squatster (Jul 10, 2017)

2
did I win?
Did I?
Did I?


----------



## AR-15 (Jul 10, 2017)

2


----------



## squatster (Jul 11, 2017)

3
Guess not yet


----------



## AR-15 (Jul 11, 2017)

I'm feeling lucky brother.  3


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 11, 2017)

Throwing my hat in here

Post 1 today


----------



## squatster (Jul 11, 2017)

1
About time sandpig


----------



## ProFIT (Jul 11, 2017)

:sSig_cool2:


----------



## formula1069 (Jul 11, 2017)

1


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 11, 2017)

1


----------



## squatster (Jul 11, 2017)

2


----------



## lycan Venom (Jul 11, 2017)

1


----------



## formula1069 (Jul 11, 2017)

2


----------



## AR-15 (Jul 12, 2017)

1


----------



## IRONFIST (Jul 12, 2017)

1


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 12, 2017)

1 again

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBob (Jul 12, 2017)

Was sup

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## IRONFIST (Jul 12, 2017)

2


----------



## squatster (Jul 12, 2017)

3


----------



## IRONFIST (Jul 12, 2017)

2


----------



## lycan Venom (Jul 12, 2017)

2


----------



## MightyJohn (Jul 12, 2017)

D


----------



## squatster (Jul 13, 2017)

1
mighty john did you say -D?
Is that the secret signal to win?
I almost forgot to play today- been watching trouble brewing


----------



## IRONFIST (Jul 13, 2017)

2


----------



## AR-15 (Jul 13, 2017)

1


----------



## IRONFIST (Jul 13, 2017)

3


----------



## squatster (Jul 13, 2017)

2


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jul 13, 2017)

1


----------



## IRONFIST (Jul 13, 2017)

1


----------



## squatster (Jul 13, 2017)

1


----------



## AR-15 (Jul 13, 2017)

1....ar....


----------



## lycan Venom (Jul 13, 2017)

1


----------



## squatster (Jul 13, 2017)

2 ....ar?....


----------



## lycan Venom (Jul 13, 2017)

2


----------



## AR-15 (Jul 14, 2017)

2....ar....


----------



## lycan Venom (Jul 14, 2017)

3


----------



## squatster (Jul 14, 2017)

Threeeeeee


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jul 14, 2017)

1


----------



## Sully (Jul 14, 2017)

Uno


----------



## squatster (Jul 14, 2017)

1


----------



## AR-15 (Jul 15, 2017)

1


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 15, 2017)

1

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## squatster (Jul 15, 2017)

2


----------



## lycan Venom (Jul 15, 2017)

1


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 15, 2017)

1


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## IRONFIST (Jul 15, 2017)

good looking dog elvia.


----------



## squatster (Jul 16, 2017)

1?


----------



## IRONFIST (Jul 16, 2017)

2


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 16, 2017)

2

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## lycan Venom (Jul 17, 2017)

1


----------



## SURGE (Jul 17, 2017)

Contest is back!!!


----------



## squatster (Jul 17, 2017)

1


----------



## IRONFIST (Jul 17, 2017)

1


----------



## squatster (Jul 18, 2017)

2


----------



## AR-15 (Jul 18, 2017)

1. I'm having major issues posting on Anasci for some reason. Grrrrrrrrrr....AR....


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 18, 2017)

1

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## AR-15 (Jul 18, 2017)

Two....AR....


----------



## AnaSCI (Jul 18, 2017)

AR-15 said:


> 1. I'm having major issues posting on Anasci for some reason. Grrrrrrrrrr....AR....



What is the issue? The site has been switched to a dedicated server so there should be no lag or time out issues at all.

If you are experiencing those you should log out. clear your browsing history and log back in with a cleared cache. The upgrades will be in place and everything should run smoothly.

It takes a lot of time for name server propagation. I have noticed even with switching banners for a couple sponsors and the competitor banner today that I needed to close and clear cache before they would switch over for my ip address.


----------



## IRONFIST (Jul 18, 2017)

2


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jul 18, 2017)

1


----------



## squatster (Jul 18, 2017)

AnaSCI said:


> What is the issue? The site has been switched to a dedicated server so there should be no lag or time out issues at all.
> 
> If you are experiencing those you should log out. clear your browsing history and log back in with a cleared cache. The upgrades will be in place and everything should run smoothly.
> 
> It takes a lot of time for name server propagation. I have noticed even with switching banners for a couple sponsors and the competitor banner today that I needed to close and clear cache before they would switch over for my ip address.



3rd for day- sorry to say - I still am having problems posting bud
I have too close out each time I don any thing here


----------



## MightyJohn (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## AnaSCI (Jul 18, 2017)

squatster said:


> 3rd for day- sorry to say - I still am having problems posting bud
> I have too close out each time I don any thing here



You are using your web browser to view the forum from your phone and not tapatalk correct?


----------



## AR-15 (Jul 18, 2017)

Thank you Anasci. Lag time is definitely the issue. I will do what you recommended for sure. Thanks again. Oh ya 3....AR....


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 18, 2017)

1


----------



## squatster (Jul 18, 2017)

1


----------



## lycan Venom (Jul 18, 2017)

1


----------



## formula1069 (Jul 18, 2017)

1


----------



## squatster (Jul 19, 2017)

2


----------



## formula1069 (Jul 19, 2017)

2


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jul 19, 2017)

1


----------



## squatster (Jul 19, 2017)

3


----------



## AR-15 (Jul 19, 2017)

1


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 19, 2017)

1


----------



## squatster (Jul 20, 2017)

1


----------



## AR-15 (Jul 20, 2017)

2


----------



## lycan Venom (Jul 20, 2017)

Uno, 1


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 20, 2017)

2

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## AR-15 (Jul 20, 2017)

Three....AR....


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jul 20, 2017)

1


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 20, 2017)

1

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ProFIT (Jul 20, 2017)

:shooting1::US marine::gunfighter::sFi_machinegunsdual:sFi_dualpistols::sFi_pistols2::sFi_machinegun2::sAng_explosive::sFi_machinegunnest:


----------



## squatster (Jul 20, 2017)

1


----------



## cybrsage (Jul 20, 2017)

Just saw this - in for the win!


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 20, 2017)

2

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## IRONFIST (Jul 20, 2017)

1


----------



## AR-15 (Jul 21, 2017)

1


----------



## formula1069 (Jul 21, 2017)

One


----------



## IRONFIST (Jul 21, 2017)

2


----------



## AR-15 (Jul 21, 2017)

2


----------



## squatster (Jul 21, 2017)

2


----------



## IRONFIST (Jul 21, 2017)

1


----------



## ProFIT (Jul 21, 2017)

:delete:


----------



## IRONFIST (Jul 21, 2017)

2


----------



## squatster (Jul 21, 2017)

1


----------



## AR-15 (Jul 22, 2017)

1....ar....


----------



## squatster (Jul 23, 2017)

About time AR
No one has posted on this since yesterday ay 5:30
i could only get 1 in yesterday and till now only 1 today


----------



## IRONFIST (Jul 23, 2017)

1


----------



## squatster (Jul 24, 2017)

1


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 24, 2017)

Uno

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MightyJohn (Jul 24, 2017)

$


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jul 24, 2017)

1


----------



## squatster (Jul 24, 2017)

1


----------



## AGGRO (Jul 24, 2017)

1


----------



## TeknoViking (Jul 24, 2017)

I want some hear


----------



## ProFIT (Jul 24, 2017)

Videos right in the porn forum now:3some::sSig_woohoo2::bj:
http://www.anasci.org/vB/adult-content/41589-ame-embedder.html


----------



## TeknoViking (Jul 25, 2017)

Give me dat gear


----------



## squatster (Jul 25, 2017)

2


----------



## TeknoViking (Jul 25, 2017)

gear me


----------



## squatster (Jul 25, 2017)

3


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 25, 2017)

here


----------



## squatster (Jul 25, 2017)

1


----------



## ProFIT (Jul 25, 2017)

:beating:


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 25, 2017)

Hola


----------



## IRONFIST (Jul 25, 2017)

1


----------



## formula1069 (Jul 25, 2017)

1


----------



## IRONFIST (Jul 25, 2017)

2


----------



## squatster (Jul 25, 2017)

2


----------



## vpiedu (Jul 25, 2017)

1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K1 (Jul 25, 2017)

vpiedu said:


> 1
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



V!!! Good to see you popping in man...Always a pleasure sir


----------



## vpiedu (Jul 25, 2017)

thank you my friend! i am trying to get back to my old habits and being here was definitely a positive force in my life so you will be seeing more of me around 

VP


----------



## squatster (Jul 25, 2017)

3


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 26, 2017)

Yo 2

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TeknoViking (Jul 26, 2017)

420


----------



## MightyJohn (Jul 26, 2017)

&


----------



## TeknoViking (Jul 26, 2017)

Give me dat test


----------



## squatster (Jul 26, 2017)

1


----------



## TeknoViking (Jul 26, 2017)

I cannot wait for football season OMG!


----------



## vpiedu (Jul 26, 2017)

good morning!

1

VP


----------



## IRONFIST (Jul 26, 2017)

1


----------



## TeknoViking (Jul 26, 2017)

Testy


----------



## IRONFIST (Jul 26, 2017)

2


----------



## lycan Venom (Jul 26, 2017)

1


----------



## vpiedu (Jul 26, 2017)

2


----------



## IRONFIST (Jul 26, 2017)

3


----------



## AR-15 (Jul 26, 2017)

One


----------



## squatster (Jul 26, 2017)

2
AR
How's you doing man?


----------



## TeknoViking (Jul 27, 2017)

Need more Vespian gas


----------



## AR-15 (Jul 27, 2017)

2.... Doing ok brother. Sorry I haven't had much time to hang here but I've been training my ass off for my fight. Found out this morning its probably off though. Guy fucked up his knee. Might go with a fill in. Hope all is well with you bud. I hope you win this contest too. You deserve it for sure....AR....


----------



## vpiedu (Jul 27, 2017)

3


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 27, 2017)

One

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## formula1069 (Jul 27, 2017)

One


----------



## squatster (Jul 27, 2017)

3
i would just donate it to anasci for another contest or testing


----------



## MightyJohn (Jul 27, 2017)

?


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jul 27, 2017)

1


----------



## lycan Venom (Jul 27, 2017)

2


----------



## cybrsage (Jul 27, 2017)

The quick brown fox jumped over the lazy dog.


----------



## vpiedu (Jul 27, 2017)

good morning!

1


----------



## squatster (Jul 27, 2017)

1


----------



## lycan Venom (Jul 27, 2017)

1st


----------



## vpiedu (Jul 27, 2017)

2


----------



## squatster (Jul 27, 2017)

2


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 27, 2017)

2

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## squatster (Jul 28, 2017)

3


----------



## TeknoViking (Jul 28, 2017)

#maga


----------



## IRONFIST (Jul 28, 2017)

1


----------



## TeknoViking (Jul 28, 2017)

Trenbolona


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 28, 2017)

I want some Balkan orals


----------



## TeknoViking (Jul 28, 2017)

Elvia1023 said:


> I want some Balkan orals



:love1::love1::love1:


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jul 28, 2017)

1


----------



## psych (Jul 28, 2017)

1st


----------



## AR-15 (Jul 28, 2017)

One....AR....


----------



## psych (Jul 28, 2017)

1....psych


----------



## squatster (Jul 28, 2017)

1
AR
No poopoo for you man
Great to see you Psych
About time man


----------



## lycan Venom (Jul 28, 2017)

1


----------



## TeknoViking (Jul 29, 2017)

the dude abides


----------



## squatster (Jul 29, 2017)

B2


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 29, 2017)

In

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## formula1069 (Jul 29, 2017)

Uno


----------



## AR-15 (Jul 29, 2017)

Two....AR.... Love you too Psych


----------



## TeknoViking (Jul 29, 2017)

Quien es tu papa?


----------



## vpiedu (Jul 29, 2017)

1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeknoViking (Jul 29, 2017)

test prop 100mg ed lets go lets go


----------



## squatster (Jul 29, 2017)

3


----------



## psych (Jul 29, 2017)

2
I remember when these contests where fun...


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 29, 2017)

1


----------



## psych (Jul 29, 2017)

3 mother fucker! And not pornographic....as per rules


----------



## TeknoViking (Jul 29, 2017)

psych said:


> 2
> I remember when these contests where fun...



This is a quality post


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 29, 2017)

1


----------



## psych (Jul 29, 2017)

1


----------



## TeknoViking (Jul 29, 2017)

Yum


----------



## psych (Jul 29, 2017)

2 enjoy toon...love his videos

[ame]https://youtu.be/julY90bzzwY[/ame]


----------



## TeknoViking (Jul 29, 2017)

Winning


----------



## AR-15 (Jul 29, 2017)

One


----------



## squatster (Jul 29, 2017)

1


----------



## psych (Jul 30, 2017)

3


----------



## AR-15 (Jul 30, 2017)

Two


----------



## squatster (Jul 30, 2017)

2


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 30, 2017)

Two I think

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## cybrsage (Jul 30, 2017)

1


----------



## squatster (Jul 30, 2017)

1


----------



## psych (Jul 30, 2017)

1


----------



## TeknoViking (Jul 30, 2017)

Let's get some red heads in here for k1


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 30, 2017)

Why didn't you say so

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## AR-15 (Jul 30, 2017)

One. Nice pics guys!!!!


----------



## psych (Jul 30, 2017)

2


----------



## formula1069 (Jul 30, 2017)

1


----------



## AR-15 (Jul 30, 2017)

Two. Keep em coming big guy!!!! ....AR....


----------



## TeknoViking (Jul 30, 2017)

WINTER is coming!


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 30, 2017)

Screw winter
2

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## squatster (Jul 31, 2017)

2
let it snow


----------



## TeknoViking (Jul 31, 2017)

Freedom!


----------



## psych (Jul 31, 2017)

3


----------



## squatster (Jul 31, 2017)

1


----------



## psych (Jul 31, 2017)

1


----------



## TeknoViking (Jul 31, 2017)

Pre workout time


----------



## vpiedu (Jul 31, 2017)

1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psych (Jul 31, 2017)

2


----------



## squatster (Jul 31, 2017)

2


----------



## AR-15 (Jul 31, 2017)

1


----------



## TeknoViking (Jul 31, 2017)

Making gains making gains


----------



## formula1069 (Jul 31, 2017)

1


----------



## squatster (Jul 31, 2017)

3 poops just this morning


----------



## TeknoViking (Jul 31, 2017)

3 poops for me to


----------



## Sandpig (Aug 1, 2017)

Here we go

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## psych (Aug 1, 2017)

3 
still the champ, fuck the contests it all about


----------



## d2r2ddd (Aug 1, 2017)

1


----------



## psych (Aug 1, 2017)

1 is the contest over now?


----------



## gh0st (Aug 1, 2017)

idk lol 
1

my first entry lol


----------



## psych (Aug 1, 2017)

2 hope they post winner today


----------



## vpiedu (Aug 1, 2017)

1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeknoViking (Aug 1, 2017)

Winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## squatster (Aug 2, 2017)

1


----------



## Sandpig (Aug 2, 2017)

It's August 

It must be done  but let's keep the pics flowing 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## squatster (Aug 2, 2017)

2


----------



## psych (Aug 2, 2017)

2


----------



## MightyJohn (Aug 2, 2017)

$


----------



## vpiedu (Aug 2, 2017)

2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psych (Aug 2, 2017)

3
are we really still doing this? LOL


----------



## squatster (Aug 2, 2017)

1


----------



## vpiedu (Aug 2, 2017)

1


----------



## psych (Aug 2, 2017)

1


----------



## squatster (Aug 2, 2017)

2


----------



## vpiedu (Aug 3, 2017)

2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## squatster (Aug 3, 2017)

1


----------



## psych (Aug 3, 2017)

1
change of pace...


----------



## squatster (Aug 3, 2017)

2


----------



## vpiedu (Aug 4, 2017)

1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## squatster (Aug 4, 2017)

1


----------



## vpiedu (Aug 5, 2017)

2


----------



## TeknoViking (Aug 5, 2017)

Hype


----------



## squatster (Aug 5, 2017)

2


----------



## TeknoViking (Aug 5, 2017)

Maybe no one has hit the number yet


----------



## squatster (Aug 5, 2017)

3
We had one that was like a thousand


----------



## psych (Aug 5, 2017)

Fuckin shit! 1


----------



## TeknoViking (Aug 5, 2017)

1000 lol? Crazy happy Friday everyone!


----------



## psych (Aug 5, 2017)

1


----------



## TeknoViking (Aug 5, 2017)

Pick me


----------



## psych (Aug 5, 2017)

2 fuck him, pick me  j/j!!LOL


----------



## squatster (Aug 5, 2017)

1


----------



## TeknoViking (Aug 5, 2017)

Test is the best


----------



## squatster (Aug 5, 2017)

2
couldn't think of a rime


----------



## psych (Aug 6, 2017)

3
[ame]https://youtu.be/GHT9p_1SrZg[/ame]


----------



## aon1 (Aug 6, 2017)

1


----------



## squatster (Aug 6, 2017)

1


----------



## TeknoViking (Aug 6, 2017)

Gear me


----------



## psych (Aug 6, 2017)

1


----------



## SURGE (Aug 6, 2017)

2 - I have no idea what the object of this contest is. but WTF!!!


----------



## cybrsage (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## squatster (Aug 7, 2017)

2


----------



## d2r2ddd (Aug 7, 2017)

1


----------



## psych (Aug 7, 2017)

2


----------



## LuKiFeR (Aug 7, 2017)

hola


----------



## squatster (Aug 7, 2017)

1


----------



## aon1 (Aug 7, 2017)

&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## squatster (Aug 7, 2017)

2


----------



## vpiedu (Aug 7, 2017)

1


----------



## TeknoViking (Aug 7, 2017)

Maga


----------



## psych (Aug 7, 2017)

1
are they gonna post anything?


----------



## squatster (Aug 7, 2017)

3


----------



## TeknoViking (Aug 8, 2017)

Yum yum


----------



## vpiedu (Aug 8, 2017)

2


----------



## psych (Aug 8, 2017)

2


----------



## squatster (Aug 8, 2017)

1


----------



## AR-15 (Aug 8, 2017)

Hey everyone.. 1


----------



## squatster (Aug 8, 2017)

2


----------



## AR-15 (Aug 8, 2017)

Two....AR....


----------



## squatster (Aug 9, 2017)

3rd
see you at 12:01


----------



## AR-15 (Aug 9, 2017)

3 Psych answer your PM please


----------



## MightyJohn (Aug 9, 2017)

y


----------



## squatster (Aug 9, 2017)

I 1
i amlittle late


----------



## AR-15 (Aug 9, 2017)

I'm on Tren. No sleep. 1


----------



## TeknoViking (Aug 9, 2017)

eat lift eat sleep eat poop eat lift eat


----------



## squatster (Aug 9, 2017)

2


----------



## MightyJohn (Aug 9, 2017)

$


----------



## AR-15 (Aug 9, 2017)

Look out I'm feeling lucky....AR....2


----------



## TeknoViking (Aug 9, 2017)

Winning


----------



## AR-15 (Aug 9, 2017)

3....ar....


----------



## squatster (Aug 9, 2017)

3


----------



## TeknoViking (Aug 10, 2017)

Test prop for daddy


----------



## psych (Aug 10, 2017)

1
ar-15 clear your pm box.


----------



## squatster (Aug 10, 2017)

1


----------



## psych (Aug 10, 2017)

1


----------



## AR-15 (Aug 10, 2017)

1 Thanks Psych....AR....


----------



## vpiedu (Aug 11, 2017)

1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psych (Aug 11, 2017)

2


----------



## squatster (Aug 11, 2017)

2


----------



## TeknoViking (Aug 11, 2017)

Who's your daddy


----------



## psych (Aug 11, 2017)

1

[ame]https://youtu.be/SWqdPsW9SLU[/ame]


----------



## squatster (Aug 11, 2017)

1


----------



## AR-15 (Aug 11, 2017)

Uno....AR....


----------



## squatster (Aug 12, 2017)

2
any luck AR?
You find your gear?


----------



## psych (Aug 12, 2017)

2


----------



## squatster (Aug 12, 2017)

3


----------



## psych (Aug 12, 2017)

1


----------



## TeknoViking (Aug 12, 2017)

lucky duck


----------



## squatster (Aug 12, 2017)

1
lucky duck wnt on tren


----------



## AR-15 (Aug 12, 2017)

1 no brother I have a feeling one of my own got sticky fingers. All good though if it helps him out in some way or if he was just trying to fuck me over I'm ok with it. I can't have any negativity right now plus I'm hyper focused at this point....AR....


----------



## squatster (Aug 12, 2017)

2


----------



## psych (Aug 13, 2017)

2


----------



## squatster (Aug 13, 2017)

3


----------



## MightyJohn (Aug 13, 2017)

#


----------



## squatster (Aug 13, 2017)

1


----------



## AR-15 (Aug 13, 2017)

Good morning....AR....1


----------



## lycan Venom (Aug 13, 2017)

Winner


----------



## TeknoViking (Aug 13, 2017)

gear me


----------



## AR-15 (Aug 13, 2017)

Two....AR....


----------



## lycan Venom (Aug 14, 2017)

2


----------



## squatster (Aug 14, 2017)

2


----------



## cybrsage (Aug 14, 2017)

AR-15 said:


> 1 no brother I have a feeling one of my own got sticky fingers. All good though if it helps him out in some way or if he was just trying to fuck me over I'm ok with it. I can't have any negativity right now plus I'm hyper focused at this point....AR....



1

We could ALL learn from this attitude!


----------



## AR-15 (Aug 15, 2017)

One....AR....


----------



## squatster (Aug 15, 2017)

1


----------



## IRONFIST (Aug 16, 2017)

1


----------



## psych (Aug 16, 2017)

1


----------



## AR-15 (Aug 16, 2017)

One....AR


----------



## squatster (Aug 16, 2017)

2


----------



## vpiedu (Aug 16, 2017)

1


----------



## AR-15 (Aug 17, 2017)

1....ar....


----------



## psych (Aug 17, 2017)

1 
are they gonna say anything


----------



## squatster (Aug 17, 2017)

1


----------



## TeknoViking (Aug 17, 2017)

I want to win


----------



## AR-15 (Aug 17, 2017)

1. I miss hanging here I must say but 9 days out and am finally within 8% of my fighting weight. Still a miserable cut though. I don't like cutting weight. Good luck to everyone though. Hope somebody wins soon....AR....


----------



## squatster (Aug 18, 2017)

just make sure you get your 3 posts in here AR


----------



## AR-15 (Aug 18, 2017)

I'm trying brother. Everybody seems to have disappeared from the thread. 1....AR....


----------



## lycan Venom (Aug 18, 2017)

Winning post right here!


----------



## AR-15 (Aug 18, 2017)

I'm not sure if I'm going to hell for laughing at that or not LV. ....AR....2


----------



## squatster (Aug 19, 2017)

1


----------



## psych (Aug 19, 2017)

1 what the fuck was the image!


----------



## lycan Venom (Aug 19, 2017)

2 lmfao


----------



## AR-15 (Aug 19, 2017)

one....AR....


----------



## vpiedu (Aug 19, 2017)

1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## squatster (Aug 19, 2017)

1


----------



## AR-15 (Aug 19, 2017)

2....ar....


----------



## lycan Venom (Aug 19, 2017)

*Another one for AR!*

Come on guys, dont be those safe space fuckers tearing down american history and getting offended ... have a good laugh ...


----------



## formula1069 (Aug 19, 2017)

well I guess this is still going 
1


----------



## K1 (Aug 19, 2017)

formula1069 said:


> well I guess this is still going
> 1





# not reached yet


----------



## lycan Venom (Aug 19, 2017)

Alright, I'm done. I got it out of my system. Y'all have a great day now! Starting to finally get more free time to get back on the forum and catch up on stuff.


----------



## AR-15 (Aug 20, 2017)

Your not right LV! That's just wrong on so many levels. LMFAO....AR....3


----------



## squatster (Aug 20, 2017)

2


----------



## vpiedu (Aug 20, 2017)

2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeknoViking (Aug 20, 2017)

Keep going! onward ho!


----------



## squatster (Aug 20, 2017)

1


----------



## vpiedu (Aug 20, 2017)

1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## squatster (Aug 20, 2017)

2


----------



## vpiedu (Aug 20, 2017)

2


----------



## formula1069 (Aug 20, 2017)

1


----------



## TeknoViking (Aug 20, 2017)

Football


----------



## formula1069 (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## MightyJohn (Aug 21, 2017)

1


----------



## vpiedu (Aug 21, 2017)

3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## squatster (Aug 21, 2017)

1


----------



## lycan Venom (Aug 21, 2017)

Im hungry


----------



## vpiedu (Aug 21, 2017)

1
good morning


----------



## IRONFIST (Aug 21, 2017)

1


----------



## AR-15 (Aug 22, 2017)

1....ar....


----------



## MightyJohn (Aug 22, 2017)

1


----------



## squatster (Aug 22, 2017)

2
ar 10 more and your half way man


----------



## lycan Venom (Aug 22, 2017)

Lv


----------



## AR-15 (Aug 22, 2017)

One....AR....


----------



## squatster (Aug 22, 2017)

1 for today


----------



## vpiedu (Aug 22, 2017)

1


----------



## AR-15 (Aug 22, 2017)

2....ar....


----------



## lycan Venom (Aug 22, 2017)

1


----------



## vpiedu (Aug 22, 2017)

2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## squatster (Aug 22, 2017)

2


----------



## AR-15 (Aug 22, 2017)

3....AR....Feeling lucky. 4 days until I get to smash in some assholes face!


----------



## squatster (Aug 23, 2017)

3
ar-15 - 6 more posts and you hit 
500 more and you will be the vet


----------



## lycan Venom (Aug 23, 2017)

Lv


----------



## TeknoViking (Aug 23, 2017)

Give me test


----------



## lycan Venom (Aug 23, 2017)

3.


----------



## AR-15 (Aug 23, 2017)

1....ar....


----------



## lycan Venom (Aug 23, 2017)

Late night Zombie post


----------



## vpiedu (Aug 23, 2017)

1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## formula1069 (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## lycan Venom (Aug 23, 2017)

Think i just aggrevated my rotator cuff tear some how in the last 24 hours. FML


----------



## formula1069 (Aug 23, 2017)

lycan Venom said:


> Think i just aggrevated my rotator cuff tear some how in the last 24 hours. FML



too much porn hub.com ?


----------



## AR-15 (Aug 23, 2017)

2....AR....Try YouPorn. It's not as action packed.


----------



## lycan Venom (Aug 23, 2017)

Fisting the wife, maybe.&#55358;&#56596;


----------



## AR-15 (Aug 23, 2017)

3....AR.... LV your a perv after my own heart.


----------



## vpiedu (Aug 23, 2017)

2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## formula1069 (Aug 23, 2017)

lycan Venom said:


> Fisting the wife, maybe.��



:headbang:


----------



## lycan Venom (Aug 23, 2017)

just keeping it real. Im a filthy beast that treats his queen like a whore and his whore like a queen!


----------



## MightyJohn (Aug 24, 2017)

Blah


----------



## lycan Venom (Aug 24, 2017)

1 I fucking love math. Pulling an all nighter trying to remember algebra, geometry, and trigonometry in 24 hours to take a test for college credit. My brain feels like mush.


----------



## vpiedu (Aug 24, 2017)

1


----------



## AR-15 (Aug 24, 2017)

1....ar....


----------



## formula1069 (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## squatster (Aug 24, 2017)

1


----------



## IRONFIST (Aug 24, 2017)

1


----------



## vpiedu (Aug 24, 2017)

2


----------



## lycan Venom (Aug 24, 2017)

2


----------



## formula1069 (Aug 24, 2017)

2


----------



## lycan Venom (Aug 24, 2017)

3 I need to get back on here. Been busy as hell and see lots of new guys.


----------



## formula1069 (Aug 24, 2017)

3


----------



## AR-15 (Aug 25, 2017)

2....ar....


----------



## vpiedu (Aug 25, 2017)

1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lycan Venom (Aug 25, 2017)

1


----------



## vpiedu (Aug 25, 2017)

2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AR-15 (Aug 25, 2017)

Snuck in for a post. Tomorrow Night it's on. Wish me luck. Hopefully I can end it quick. I'm getting old you know. Plus I want to see Mayweather pick apart McCocky. Hope one of you guys win this thing while I'm gone. Might be able to sneak another couple posts before my fight but I doubt it....AR....


----------



## squatster (Aug 25, 2017)

1
ar is at 500


----------



## AR-15 (Aug 26, 2017)

500 + posts and I weighed in today at a hard 182.7 lbs. Actually overshot my goal. A little worried I'm too dehydrated. My stupidity. Should be able to easily get 10 lbs of that back by tomorrow. Really would like to gain a full 10% but I'm not gonna push it. Sorry I know this isn't a log thread but haven't had time to really post a bunch. Anyway 2....AR....Good luck!!!!


----------



## lycan Venom (Aug 26, 2017)

Good luck and kick some ass AR!!!


----------



## squatster (Aug 26, 2017)

1


----------



## TeknoViking (Aug 26, 2017)

99 bottles of beer on the wall 99 bottles of beer


----------



## lycan Venom (Aug 26, 2017)

1 fell down!


----------



## TeknoViking (Aug 26, 2017)

Rip Rich and Dallas


----------



## squatster (Aug 26, 2017)

98 bottles of beer on the wall 98 bottles of beer


----------



## lycan Venom (Aug 27, 2017)

I won!!! Hell yes!


----------



## squatster (Aug 27, 2017)

1


----------



## lycan Venom (Aug 27, 2017)

481 2


----------



## TeknoViking (Aug 27, 2017)

Beast mode


----------



## squatster (Aug 28, 2017)

2


----------



## psych (Aug 28, 2017)

1
fuckin seriously?!?!!?


----------



## squatster (Aug 28, 2017)

1


----------



## psych (Aug 28, 2017)

1............


----------



## formula1069 (Aug 28, 2017)

1


----------



## lycan Venom (Aug 29, 2017)

1


----------



## squatster (Aug 29, 2017)

2


----------



## MightyJohn (Aug 29, 2017)

1


----------



## AR-15 (Aug 29, 2017)

Really? Nobody one while I was gone. Cool. 
1....AR....


----------



## lycan Venom (Aug 29, 2017)

So what happened with your fight AR?


----------



## vpiedu (Aug 29, 2017)

1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lycan Venom (Aug 29, 2017)

2


----------



## AR-15 (Aug 29, 2017)

I stopped him in the second via verbal tap out LV. Pretty even the first few minutes but I eventually beat him up pretty bad and finally finished him mid way  through the second. I give  the kid props though. He had sick power in his legs. Got me early with a knee that left me with a nasty ass concussion. Spent about 28 hrs in the hospital after the fight. Still having hand tremors and a real good case of the stupids. Worth every minute though. Wouldnt change a thing. No better feeling than being on the winning end of a good fight. Lol Thanks for asking bud. Oh 1....AR....


----------



## lycan Venom (Aug 29, 2017)

Damn, wish it was recorded to watch it. Fucking awsome you kicked some ass! 3


----------



## MightyJohn (Aug 30, 2017)

v


----------



## vpiedu (Aug 30, 2017)

1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AR-15 (Aug 30, 2017)

It's recorded LV. I already had to watch it cause after I ate his knee midway through the 1st I didn't remember shit till I got the ice treatment going into the second. I had to see how age and experiene got me to the second. It certainly wasn't the first time I was in that situation and ended up he still got the worst of it. Just inexperience on his part....1....AR....


----------



## vpiedu (Aug 30, 2017)

2


----------



## AR-15 (Aug 30, 2017)

2....ar....


----------



## lycan Venom (Aug 30, 2017)

Gotta share the video AR! #1 

502 Sorry, but this is the winning #


----------



## AR-15 (Aug 30, 2017)

3....No problem LV. I'm actually pretty proud of it. I kicked ass and looked jacked doing it. Lol Still having trouble concentrating and writing. Mrs. AR nit real happy about that. Might have to go see a Neurologist if it doesn't clear up this week so she gets off my ass. All part of the game I guess....AR....


----------



## lycan Venom (Aug 30, 2017)

Hell yeah, send me a link. I need to see a real fight since mayweather was a joke. #2


----------



## squatster (Aug 31, 2017)

1


----------



## IRONFIST (Aug 31, 2017)

1


----------



## squatster (Aug 31, 2017)

2


----------



## d2r2ddd (Aug 31, 2017)

1


----------



## vpiedu (Aug 31, 2017)

3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AR-15 (Aug 31, 2017)

1....ar....


----------



## squatster (Aug 31, 2017)

1


----------



## lycan Venom (Aug 31, 2017)

1


----------



## squatster (Aug 31, 2017)

2


----------



## lycan Venom (Aug 31, 2017)

2


----------



## formula1069 (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## IRONFIST (Aug 31, 2017)

1


----------



## formula1069 (Aug 31, 2017)

2


----------



## IRONFIST (Sep 1, 2017)

2


----------



## squatster (Sep 1, 2017)

3


----------



## IRONFIST (Sep 1, 2017)

3


----------



## lycan Venom (Sep 1, 2017)

Formula.... who is that!? You lucky mofo &#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56396;


----------



## vpiedu (Sep 1, 2017)

1


----------



## squatster (Sep 2, 2017)

1


----------



## lycan Venom (Sep 2, 2017)

1


----------



## vpiedu (Sep 2, 2017)

1


----------



## lycan Venom (Sep 2, 2017)

1


----------



## squatster (Sep 2, 2017)

1


----------



## AR-15 (Sep 2, 2017)

1....Ar....


----------



## lycan Venom (Sep 3, 2017)

2


----------



## IRONFIST (Sep 3, 2017)

1


----------



## AR-15 (Sep 3, 2017)

1


----------



## squatster (Sep 3, 2017)

1


----------



## AR-15 (Sep 3, 2017)

2


----------



## lycan Venom (Sep 3, 2017)

1


----------



## squatster (Sep 3, 2017)

2


----------



## lycan Venom (Sep 4, 2017)

2


----------



## AR-15 (Sep 4, 2017)

3


----------



## vpiedu (Sep 4, 2017)

1


----------



## squatster (Sep 4, 2017)

3


----------



## psych (Sep 4, 2017)

1


----------



## MightyJohn (Sep 4, 2017)

1...Damn no one has won yet? It's Sept LOL


----------



## lycan Venom (Sep 4, 2017)

3...  AR tried to respond in a pm but your inbox is full.


----------



## squatster (Sep 4, 2017)

1


----------



## AnaSCI (Sep 4, 2017)

Winning post has been reached. I will go through and announce the winner later today.

Thanks to everyone who took part in the contest and good luck to all of you


----------



## AR-15 (Sep 4, 2017)

Good luck to everyone!!!! Nothing better than free quality gear!....Ar


----------



## AR-15 (Sep 4, 2017)

And thanks to Alin for having it to begin with...AR....


----------



## squatster (Sep 4, 2017)

Wow
What are we going to do with liye selves now


----------



## squatster (Sep 5, 2017)

This is fun - I can post 2 times in a row with out getting disqualified 
If I ever won I am donating it back to anasci


----------



## squatster (Sep 5, 2017)

We should be making bets on who won


----------



## AnaSCI (Sep 5, 2017)

*JULY CONTEST WINNER​*
*SQUATSTER with # 535​*
*JULY CONTEST PRIZE(S)​*
*$300 FREE ORDER FROM ASHOP!!​*
*CONGRATULATIONS SQUATSTER!!​*
*Private message me for details on how to claim your prize(s)!!​​*
****GEARPRO $300 UFC CONTEST***​*
*Now make sure to head over to GearPro's forum and enter his contest for a chance to win a FREE $300 order!!​​*

Disclaimer: Please be sure to check the laws in your respected country before entering contests. AnaSCI.org, it's staff and/or it's sponsors will not be held liable for any wrong doings that you partake in. All AnaSCI Sponsors are operating in countries where it is legal to partake in the businesses that they do.


----------



## lycan Venom (Sep 5, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## AR-15 (Sep 5, 2017)

Woo Hoo Congrats Squat!!! Couldn't of went to a better dude....AR....


----------



## squatster (Sep 5, 2017)

Thanks guys
I will talk with anasci on how to give it to or board


----------



## IRONFIST (Sep 6, 2017)

congrats squatster!


----------



## psych (Sep 8, 2017)

good job


----------

